# Apache mit 2 verschiedenen PHP-Versionen betreiben?



## Dolphon (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem betrifft mich:

Unser derzeitiger Apache (unter Windows2003) läuft noch mit der alten PHP Version 4.3.10.
Eine aktuelle PHP Verison ist ebenfalls installiert, aber nicht im Apache eingetragen.

Besteht die Möglichkeit den Apache mit beiden Versionen zu betreiben?

Da auf diesem Server viele Skripte laufen, die mit PHP 5 wahrscheinlich nicht mehr funktionieren bzw. umgeschrieben werden müssten, wäre mir dies als Übergangslösung am Liebsten.

Gruß

Dolphon


----------



## mistertwisters (6. Januar 2011)

Ja die Möglichkeit besteht. Du kannst PHP5 und PHP4 aber nicht gleichzeitig als Apache Modul laufen lassen. Um dein Problem zu lösen kannst du PHP5 als Apache-Modul und PHP4 als CGI laufen lassen. ABER du müsstest alle PHP4-Dateien eine andere Endung zuweisen (bsw, *.php4) damit der ApacheHandler weiss das es für den PHP4 Interpreten ist und nicht für den von PHP5. 

Ich weiss nicht wie man das bei Windows macht aber in der apache.conf musst du nur einen DirectoryIndex für PHP4 Scripte definieren und einen Handler hinzufügen:

```
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm  index.php index.php4 


AddHandler php-script .php4
Action php-script /cgi-bin/php4
```

Damit es mit dem CGI auch wirklich klappt müsstest du noch das Apache-Module "actions" aktivieren/installieren

Ich empfehle dir es bei PHP5 zu belassen und kurz die Migrations-Infos von PHP.net durchzulesen.
http://us3.php.net/manual/de/migration5.php

PS. PHP4 wird seid dem Sommer 2007 auch nicht mehr Unterstützt )


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Hätte er auch von alleine drauf kommen können. 
Siehe Tutorial: Apache mit verschiedenen PHP-Versionen

Die Sache mit dem kompilieren entfällt unter Windows allerdings.
Denn im PHP-Verzeichnis befindet sich die "php-cgi.exe" (zumindest wenn man die ZIP-Version von PHP nutzt).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

